# Most accurate pellet?



## frank123 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey guys, been playing around with my pellet gun again, and I ran out of pellets after shooting about 250 yesterday. Turns out, this thing gets like 2.5 inch grouping at a paced off 33 yards with the gamo rocket ballistic tip pellets, and I'm not a fan of that. I was wondering what type of pellets you guys think are the most accurate, or that you know are from personal experience. Not necesarily brand, but more of the design, i.e pointed, wadcutter, hollow points, rounded, and anything else I forgot. Thanks for all your help, I look forward to seeing your replies!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I beleive just like in center fire rifles, each gun has its own personality for brass, bullet, powder and overallcartridge length. With your pellet rifle I would just experiment witha few different brands and styles.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know about you but my beeman realy likes the gamo rocket tips. Hit hard and are spot on every time


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

Gamo Magnums work the best for every pellet gun I've ever used


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

i say, use light pellets for a light gun. If you have a .177, for example, use lightweight, penetrating pellets, because you're most likely not gonna be knocking anything out with it. However, with a .22 caliber, you want a huge impact, so you'd want to use a hard impact and splatter pellet. Preferably heavy. It's truly what you find best works for your gun. Experiment.

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

exactly what stonegoblet said just experiment. pellets are cheap and come in bunches so just experiment.


----------

